# mesquite slab desk/shelf installed



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 14, 2021)

this is the tree that i had crane picked out of a back yard that damaged the owners roof. it was cut about a year ago, slabbed it a month ago and just finished and installed it in my kid's room wider desk area and shelf. cut from the main trunk and out 1 limb. i made brackets out of turbines.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 14, 2021)

here it is on the mill

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2021)

That is so cool with the turbine supports! Must weigh a ton! Chuck


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 14, 2021)

larger turbine leg weighs about 20 lbs, smaller is no heavier than normal shelf bracket, it way be part titanium. slab is 8 foot long weighs only about 120 lbs at 2 1/4 inches thick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 14, 2021)

That looks cool. I love live edge and recycling crap that other folks throw away. These shelves are waste cut from cedar mill.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 14, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That looks cool. I love live edge and recycling crap that other folks throw away. These shelves are waste cut from cedar mill.
> 
> View attachment 205243


nice


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 14, 2021)

What's the turbine from? Oh and awesome work!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 15, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> What's the turbine from? Oh and awesome work!


smaller ones are aircraft
larger ones are from NV energy must be some part off of a steam turbine for power generating

both are items that came into the scrap yard where i have my resale business

here's another large aircraft one that i sold for a table top

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

